# Transmisor con RFID



## fedehf (Mar 1, 2007)

Me presento, mi nombre es Federico, 20 años de edad, y estudiante de la carrera Ingeniería en Sistemas en la UTN de Argentina, Buenos Aires.
No tengo mucha experiencia en la electrónica, lo maximo que hice fue un par de circuitos sacados de la red, nada muy complejo.
Estuve pensando en un proyecto implementado en RFID.
La idea es: Usar un transmisor pasivo que contenga un ID y adherirlo a determinado objeto, como si fuera una etiqueta.
Luego con un transceptor o receptor: Obtener el ID y emitir un sonido (Beep) a medida que nos vamos acercando a este, como un detector de metales.
Les pregunto a ustedes porque no tengo referencias a quien preguntarle.
Es posible que con un RFID midamos la distancia para poder determinar si está lejos o no el objeto y así emitir un sonido más fuerte a medida que nos acercamos?
 Se necesitaría mucha potencia? Supongo que si se usan frecuencias bajas no. Leí que hay transponders de solo 200 uWatts

Bueno, antes que nada muchas gracias..

Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Mar 1, 2007)

De este sitio podés obtener algo de información:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28140


----------



## fedehf (Mar 1, 2007)

Gracias Aristides.
Quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de medir distancias con el lector de RFID? Capaz estoy mandando fruta.. pero lo que quisiera saber es si con ese lector, por ejemplo, puedo saber que tan cerca estoy del RFID.

Gracias


----------



## eidtech (Mar 1, 2007)

No es tan facil determinar la distancia la que lo estas leyendo.. tendrias que meterte a la etapa de RF y analizar la senal que va de regreso del transponder al lector. Cosa que variara dependiendo mucho de la tecnologia que utilizes (Baja Frecuencia, Alta Frecuencia o Ultra Alta Frecuencia) ademas dependera del fabricante de los equipos. Yo creo que si es posible, pero tal vez no tan sencillo como quisieras.


----------



## fedehf (Mar 1, 2007)

Bueno, muchas gracias, por lo menos se que no es imposible. Eso es lo que importa. Tendría que encontrar alguna forma de "medir" la señal que recibe para poder determinar la proximidad.
Respecto a la frequencia, creo que tendría que ser una frecuencia baja, porque mi objetivo es no estár demasiado lejos del objeto, a unos 5 metros y que consuma la menor energía posible.
Saludos


----------



## eidtech (Mar 1, 2007)

Solamente ten en cuenta .... que la distancia no depende de la frecuencia.. no por tener mayor frecuencia vas a tener mayor distancia... un error muy comun. 

5 metros con tecnologia pasiva y baja frecuencia no se me hace tan factible, pero como te comento... todo depende de los equipos que elijas, hoy en dia ya hay muchos fabricantes de RFID, por lo cual seria un error generalizar...


----------



## Norberto (Mar 16, 2007)

hay unos rfid tipo capsula o comprimido que poseen una bobia y funcionan a baja frecuencia 133 Khz o algo asi,  solo dan un identificacion, y se utilizaba para identificar animales etc, lo bueno de estos chip es que se puede construir un circuito simple con solamente un micro y una bobina bien sintonizada, salio algo en alguna elektor de hace unos meses, el tema es que el rfid es antiguo y hay que ver que se consigue.


----------



## GO_zalo (Mar 27, 2007)

hola me llamo gonzalo estudio ingieneria electrónica en España, esta es mi primer mensaje y es una aportación y a la vez una pregunta

tengo en pdf el articulo de la revista elektor que habla del receptor RDIF de TIRIS, me gustaría poder compartirlo pero no se si va en contra de las normas de este foro, puesto que lo consgui de forma no-demasiado-licita a través de emule, si puedo colgarlo me lo deicis, de todas maneras este articulo se puede comprar por poco dinero en la pagina oficial de la revista (lo malo es que sera en ingles)

la pregunta es que no entiendo como se ha de hacer la bobina de este circuito que estoy muy interesado en montar os pongo aquí las indicaciones que aparecen por que esta todo abreviado y no entiendo


L1:
20 turns 0.5 mm ECW
100 mm ins. dia.
aprox. 90μH


mi intensión es montarlo tal cual para despues mejorar el alcance, pues lo quiero usar para cronometrar carreras o entrenamientos de patinaje junto con el famoso yelowchip

gracias - Saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 27, 2007)

Aca encontre un lector RFID completo hecho a mano. No vas a medir distancia pero es un buen comienzo.
http://www.circuitcellar.com/avr2006/winners/DE/AT3305.htm

Saludos.


----------



## GO_zalo (Mar 28, 2007)

he encontrado el articulo de la revista elector por internet http://tufoto.byethost9.com/GO_zalo/Elektor307.pdf

espero que os vaya bien, aunque si finalmente alguie quiere montar este circuito tendra el mismo problema que yo con la bobina, si alguien aberigua algo que por favir me lo diga


gracias


----------



## Aristides (Mar 28, 2007)

En este modulo, la bobina está hecha con el mismo circuito impreso:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/audiovis/RFID-Reader-v1.2.pdf


----------



## LW1ECP (Mar 29, 2007)

Para Gonzalo:
20 turns 0.5 mm ECW = 20 vueltas alambre de cobre esmaltado, diámetro 0,5mm
100 mm ins. dia. = no se me ocurre qué es "ins", pero una bobina chata de 20 vueltas con un diámetro medio de 100mm tiene 87uH, lo que dice el artículo.
Éxitos!


----------



## GO_zalo (Mar 29, 2007)

muchas gracias, voy a ver si esta semana santa lo monto tal cual sale en el articulo y os comento que tal



gracias!!!!!


----------



## LW1ECP (Abr 5, 2007)

Federico:
Volviendo a tu inquietud, querías medir distancias de hasta 5m. 
El transmisor emite una onda, el receptor la capta, mide su intensidad, la convierte a un código digital, y devuelve éste al transmisor, no?. 
En los RFID, el receptor responde al transmisor modificando su "consumo" al ritmo de los bits enviados.
En tu caso, este código, en vez de ser fijo como las tarjetas RFID convencionales, sería variable según la intensidad captada.
Y sería deseable que el receptor sea "pasivo", es decir, que su fuente de alimentación sea la misma onda recibida.
Yo empezaría por armar un par Tx - Rx bien sencillo como para al menos estar seguro que a la máxima distancia conseguiré rectificar la Vcc mínima para operar al micro.
De las frecuencias estándar para equipos de RFID, llegar a 5m descarta el uso de 125kHz. Yo me inclino por 13,56MHz.
Tal vez te interese esto:
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/wireless-power.htm/printable
Si no logras un par de volts a 5m con una potencia de transmisión razonable (un par de watts), será mejor olvidarse del RFID como lo conocemos.
El plan B sería: que haya un transmisor de 13,56MHz (amplitud constante) EN EL BLANCO el cual tendrá su propia batería (es posible?), y medir la intensidad recibida en la estación fija, para traducirla a distancia. Te va?.


----------



## mizashi (May 16, 2009)

Hola:

Respecto a distancias con RFID yo conozco un caso en Alemania de una fabrica de coches. Resulta que tenían cerca de casi 3000 coches almacenados. Imaginaros cuando venia el camión a recoger los coches el tiempo que se perdia en localizar los vehiculos y más si encima estaba todo nevado y no se ve nada. 

Solucion RFID pero RFID especial.

Utilizan una solución rfid de una famosa marca que empieza por si y acaba por emens y lo que hiceron fue colocar diferentes antenas por todo el parking para cubrir todo el rango. Colocaron unos emisores RFID potentes en cada coche (logicamente reutilizables porque valia casi 300€ cada uno). Después se introducia en el programa la matricula a buscar en todo el parking y por el tiempo que tardaba en responder ese transponder a varias antenas y mediante triangulación conseguian saber donde estaba el coche con error de 1 o 2 metros. 

Imaginaos el adelanto en tiempo y dinero.

El resumen, es tremendamente jodido saber distancias con rfid y todavia más jodido si lo quieres hacer solo con una antena porque ten en cuenta que la antena tiene un radio de acción y te avisa cuando el tag esta dentro de ese radio pero no te dice ni en que angulo ni en que dirección asique sería por metodo de prueba y error, ahora pita ahora no.

Saludos


----------



## orly (May 21, 2009)

GO_zalo dijo:
			
		

> hola me llamo gonzalo estudio ingieneria electrónica en España, esta es mi primer mensaje y es una aportación y a la vez una pregunta
> 
> tengo en pdf el articulo de la revista elektor que habla del receptor RDIF de TIRIS, me gustaría poder compartirlo pero no se si va en contra de las normas de este foro, puesto que lo consgui de forma no-demasiado-licita a través de emule, si puedo colgarlo me lo deicis, de todas maneras este articulo se puede comprar por poco dinero en la pagina oficial de la revista (lo malo es que sera en ingles)
> 
> ...



Amigos alguien me podria ayudar con un esquema o de un link donde puedo encontrar informaciónrmaciòn para realizar un lector rfid de bajo costo. De antemano gracias por su ayuda.

Att.

Orly


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Nov 28, 2011)

Que te parece la posibilidad de insertarle al receptor un gps no te daría la ubicación? claro que habria que pensar en otro medio de transmitir las señales no? porque con solo 5 metros no funciona nada inclusive un gps económico anda por los 10 mts. se que los gps de los científicos dan milímetros de precisión pero .....


----------



## Mompy (Feb 26, 2013)

Buenas, yo también estoy interesado en fabricar un receptor RFID, pero los links que habían, ya no están disponibles.....

¿ Podríais pasar algo de Doc sobre el tema?

tengo bastantes conocimientos de electrónica y desarrollo de PCBs, pero carezco del tema de programación, ya que hace muchos años que ya no programo, pero supongo que todo seria ponerse de nuevo....jejejeje.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## tiago (Feb 26, 2013)

Mompy dijo:


> Buenas, yo también estoy interesado en fabricar un receptor RFID, pero los links que habían, ya no están disponibles.....
> 
> ¿ Podríais pasar algo de Doc sobre el tema?
> 
> ...



Hola paisano.
¿Has usado el buscador del Foro para recabar información sobre RFID ..? ¿Buscas algo en particular?

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 26, 2013)

Tal vez por *acá* podes empezar ...


----------



## Mompy (Feb 27, 2013)

Buenas tiago, la verdad es que no he buscado mucho, algo si, pero sinceramente no lo suficiente, ya que no voy muy sobrado de tiempo últimamente (por el trabajo).....

El tema es que estoy interesado en fabricarme un receptor/emisor RFID, ya que pienso que es una tecnología con muchas aplicaciones........ Tal y como te comente, tengo conocimiento de electrónica y desarrollo de circuitos, pero el tema de progamación lo tengo un poco de lado.....

Por el momento, estoy recopilando información y aprendiendo sobre esta tecnología, pero me gustaría poder contar con algún esquema eléctrico de un emisor/receptor, para intentar montar un prototipo y sobre todo el tema del programa (aquí es donde mas se me complica el tema,jejeje).

Bueno, muchas gracias por la respuesta y ya me dices si existe algun tema que yo no haya visto y sea interesante.

Una alegría el ser paisanos! Jejejeje.

Y gracias a Asherar, poco a poco ire aprendiendo mas sobre RFID

PD; no dudéis que si consigo esquemas y empiezo a fabricar un proto, lo iré publicando, pero para ello que me recomendáis? Un tema nuevo? Tutorial una vez termine?

Saludos!


----------



## 1024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mompy dijo:


> Buenas tiago, la verdad es que no he buscado mucho, algo si, pero sinceramente no lo suficiente, ya que no voy muy sobrado de tiempo últimamente (por el trabajo).....
> 
> El tema es que estoy interesado en fabricarme un receptor/emisor RFID, ya que pienso que es una tecnología con muchas aplicaciones........ Tal y como te comente, tengo conocimiento de electrónica y desarrollo de circuitos, pero el tema de progamación lo tengo un poco de lado.....
> 
> ...



Hola, tal vez esto te oriente un poco
http://www.ti.com/product/trf7970a
http://dangerousprototypes.com/2011/11/29/nfc-ti-trf7970a-breakout-board/


----------



## tiago (Feb 27, 2013)

Mompy dijo:


> Buenas tiago, la verdad es que no he buscado mucho, algo si, pero sinceramente no lo suficiente, ya que no voy muy sobrado de tiempo últimamente (por el trabajo).....
> 
> El tema es que estoy interesado en fabricarme un receptor/emisor RFID, ya que pienso que es una tecnología con muchas aplicaciones........ Tal y como te comente, tengo conocimiento de electrónica y desarrollo de circuitos, pero el tema de progamación lo tengo un poco de lado.....
> 
> ...



Bueno, tienes varios hilos que hablan de éste tema, pon RFID en el cuadro de arriba de la página y dále a buscar.

En cuanto a la forma que lo presentes, bueno, si es un proyecto que quieres desarrollar, por supuesto abres un hilo nuevo, ya que todos los proyectos son diferentes en cuanto a la forma de plantearlos, dudas, o componentes y técnicas que utilices. Si se llevan de principio a fín, se convierten en valiosos aportes para aquellos que vienen a buscar información.
Comienza tu prototipo, documenta tus avances y también tus dudas en un hilo que sea sólo para el desarrollo de tu trabajo.

Saludos.


----------

